# Test/Deca/Adrol + HGH @ Start of PCT



## TylerDurdn (Jul 16, 2012)

Going to be running a cycle a little closer to fall but thought it'd be best to get it all together sooner rather than later. I'm still climbing my way back up to 190 before I cycle again after being sick last year. Looking to go on a nice bulking cycle!

Stats:
23
5'9 180 @ 11-12% ATM
Lifting 6+years
Diet = Super Clean 4000-4500 Cals, still working on macros. (Most likely team up with 3J in a couple weeks)
This will be my 3rd Cycle
Previous cycles *1:* Test E @ 500mg/wk x 12 Weeks, *2:* Test E 500mg/wk x 14 Weeks + Deca 200mg/wk x 12 weeks + Dbol 40mg/ED x 4 weeks

Using this time to bulk up naturally and figure out the exact diet I want to run while bulking on this cycle. Here is what I am contemplating...

(Pinnacle)
1-18 Test Cyp   500mg/wk Split2x
1-16      Deca   400mg/wk Split2x
1-4/5     Adrol    50mg/ED Split2xED
3-18      Adex    .25mg/EOD or As Needed

Proviron might be thrown in the mix as well.

Letro on hand (Prone to gyno and this does the trick!)

Caber also on hand (Didn't have trouble with last Deca cycle, but the dosage is up this time.)

I have never used HCG before, I have 10,000IU's should run it at 250IU's 2x/Week or just save it and blast at the end of cycle? I guess what I am trying to ask, is there any downside to running HCG throughout the entire cycle?

Lastly PCT

20-24 Clomid 50/50/25/25
20-24 Nolva  20/20/10/10

Also looking into starting Rips HGH at beginning of PCT. Probably run it at 2-3IU's/ED over the next 6 months till I decide to run another cycle in hope of maintaining muscle gained and shedding some BF% after a long Test/Deca/Adrol Bulking cycle..Any opinion on running HGH this way is greatly appreciated, I have ran it for only a month, got fired and ran out of cash flow..But this time I have the cash saved up!

Opinions good and bad are welcome, I'm always trying to get my learn on :-B!

-Tyler


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup dude ya looks pretty good. Seems you have done your homework. As far as hcg on cycle it doesn't do anything buy help prevent astrophy. So if you want nice full nuts run it. I run it pre pct for helps with you lh signal. My nuts don't really shrink on cycle.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 16, 2012)

Many people use the human chorionic gonadotropin from the start to prevent loosing your little guys throughout and I would recommend this!


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 16, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> My nuts don't really shrink on cycle.



Nuts don't shrink on cycle? They feel small to me


----------



## Jada (Jul 16, 2012)

U should have a log for this brother, ur cycle sounds good.


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 16, 2012)

Mine definitely shrink by the end of the cycle but bounce back after PCT. I just don't want to use it throughout this cycle and then it not work as well during my next if I decided to blast towards the end, which is why I could see Pre-PCT being the better idea. As long as Doesn't prevent any gains and only sides, which I haven't read, then will run it through out and get a feel for it. 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 16, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> U should have a log for this brother, ur cycle sounds good.



Oh I will definitely be logging this..Every single detail, all the way down to how many kurics my shits weigh each morning.


----------



## DF (Jul 16, 2012)

My nuts are the size of bb's atm.  Anyway cycle looks good.  How about giving a bit of your cycle back ground bro?


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice Lab for this cycle first thing I will say. IMO for PCT I will go like this on SERMs
Clomid 100/50/50/50
Nolva    40/40/20/20/20
HCG 1000ius min eod for 10 shots

Why like this? you will be running a moderate 19nor cycle even at a moderate dose the 19nor will shut you down and for a better recovery SERM treatment should be lit bit more powerfull for a faster and more comfortable recovey. Also I recommend you the use of Aromasin on  PCT. After Nolva start your AI at moderate dose and taper off thru 2 weeks of use. Reason for it is to prevent any estro rebound specially if your prone to gyno like you stated. Vit D is a good addtion during PCT as well. About the Rips on PCT our Mod Hurt love the results he got from Rips at his PCT, hopefully he chine in with some more inputs on this. The cycle looks very nice brother


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks good bro, Im gonna be running something similar in the winter. Ill for sure be following.
DO WORK!!


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 16, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> My nuts are the size of bb's atm.  Anyway cycle looks good.  How about giving a bit of your cycle back ground bro?



Already have it in ma stats, want some more detail on how they went?



Pikiki said:


> Nice Lab for this cycle first thing I will say. IMO for PCT I will go like this on SERMs
> Clomid 100/50/50/50
> Nolva    40/40/20/20/20
> HCG 1000ius min eod for 10 shots
> ...



Makes perfect sense, thanks for the advice! For HCG is that 10 shots EOD @ Beginning of PCT? I got Animal Pack vitamins I'll take 2 times a day, its got a lot of vitamin D! 



Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Looks good bro, Im gonna be running something similar in the winter. Ill for sure be following.
> DO WORK!!



I'll let you know when I start logging it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 16, 2012)

hell ya Tyler kick some ass!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 16, 2012)

TylerDurdn said:


> Going to be running a cycle a little closer to fall but thought it'd be best to get it all together sooner rather than later. I'm still climbing my way back up to 190 before I cycle again after being sick last year. Looking to go on a nice bulking cycle!
> 
> Stats:
> 23
> ...



Let me know how that Adrol thing goes. That drug has TONS of mystique.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 16, 2012)

TylerDurdn said:


> Already have it in ma stats, want some more detail on how they went?
> 
> 
> 
> Makes perfect sense, thanks for the advice! For HCG is that 10 shots EOD @ Beginning of PCT? I got Animal Pack vitamins I'll take 2 times a day, its got a lot of vitamin D! t



Yes brother after last shot of test start HCG blast that way once you start SERM treatment Test is clearout of your body


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

Hcg will help with your lh signal when the time has come  but has nothing to do with test leaving your body. You can take any amount of serm you want, but will not do Dick untill your test drops below a certain level. Hcg helps with LH which is what your body produces to tell your testicles to produce natural testosterone.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 16, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Hcg will help with your lh signal when the time has come  but has nothing to do with test leaving your body. You can take any amount of serm you want, but will not do Dick untill your test drops below a certain level. Hcg helps with LH which is what your body produces to tell your testicles to produce natural testosterone.



^^^ this, I posted abouyt clear test after HCG and start SERM cause is better for SERM treatment to wait test ester is completly out of your body, Thats what I was saying


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

Ya but if gear is dosed correctly, test levels will take more then two weeks after last pin before test is low enough for hpta to start coming back.


----------



## DF (Jul 16, 2012)

Ooops sorry bro my bad I see it now


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 16, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Ya but if gear is dosed correctly, test levels will take more then two weeks after last pin before test is low enough for hpta to start coming back.



Got ya bro but is actually 20 days before PCT, 10 shots EOD then start SERM, make sense? this is a 3 week for a cyp ester to clear. Nice discussion here Herm. Love it


----------



## Get Some (Jul 16, 2012)

Guys.... just wanted to point out real quick that it is more important to know what your test levels are currently at than what ester you are using.  Get your test levels checked approximately 3 days after your last pin to determine this (this is the time when it should reach peak plasma levels based on a cyp ester). I know most tests do not go over 1500 as far as test levels so you may actually want to wait until 14 days to take the test. But, let's say you are at 1500 and assume a 6-7 day half life for Cypionate. So, ater 10 days (counting the 3 it takes to reach peak plasma) your levels may be around 750. After another week you're down to 375. Then, after the 3rd week you're sitting around 187.5. That is a shitty level, but it's what you need to be at for a proper restart. That was after a total of 24 days starting at 1500. IMO, with most decent cycles you can easily eclipse 1500 ng/dl test levels. So, it is important to get a test after 2 weeks to determine where you are at. Realistically, you are looking at closer to 30 days before you are primed and ready. Can you have a successful PCT if you start earlier than that? Sure! But this is the optimal level to get your HPTA restarted.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 16, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Guys.... just wanted to point out real quick that it is more important to know what your test levels are currently at than what ester you are using.  Get your test levels checked approximately 3 days after your last pin to determine this (this is the time when it should reach peak plasma levels based on a cyp ester). I know most tests do not go over 1500 as far as test levels so you may actually want to wait until 14 days to take the test. But, let's say you are at 1500 and assume a 6-7 day half life for Cypionate. So, ater 10 days (counting the 3 it takes to reach peak plasma) your levels may be around 750. After another week you're down to 375. Then, after the 3rd week you're sitting around 187.5. That is a shitty level, but it's what you need to be at for a proper restart. That was after a total of 24 days starting at 1500. IMO, with most decent cycles you can easily eclipse 1500 ng/dl test levels. So, it is important to get a test after 2 weeks to determine where you are at. Realistically, you are looking at closer to 30 days before you are primed and ready. Can you have a successful PCT if you start earlier than that? Sure! But this is the optimal level to get your HPTA restarted.



Well brother make sense but I went on base of half life standards wich is IMO most commmon method use for most part. If Im not mistaken after 21 days (3 weeks) you should be on a close to optimun status to start your PCT on a Cyp esters. With blood work yes is a best option but still I don`t think will make kind of a huge diffrent for a well recovery for this particular case we talking about. Just my persdonal opinion brother. And love to share ideas and methods or PCT always learn some stuff. Thnx for your input GS


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Guys.... just wanted to point out real quick that it is more important to know what your test levels are currently at than what ester you are using.  Get your test levels checked approximately 3 days after your last pin to determine this (this is the time when it should reach peak plasma levels based on a cyp ester). I know most tests do not go over 1500 as far as test levels so you may actually want to wait until 14 days to take the test. But, let's say you are at 1500 and assume a 6-7 day half life for Cypionate. So, ater 10 days (counting the 3 it takes to reach peak plasma) your levels may be around 750. After another week you're down to 375. Then, after the 3rd week you're sitting around 187.5. That is a shitty level, but it's what you need to be at for a proper restart. That was after a total of 24 days starting at 1500. IMO, with most decent cycles you can easily eclipse 1500 ng/dl test levels. So, it is important to get a test after 2 weeks to determine where you are at. Realistically, you are looking at closer to 30 days before you are primed and ready. Can you have a successful PCT if you start earlier than that? Sure! But this is the optimal level to get your HPTA restarted.


yes its pretty much what i said. Lol. I very smart man taught me this. He said more serms are wasted then used. So if you get bloods you can tell where your at like I said above.  We think that starting serms after two weeks they start working bt mist likey aren't.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 16, 2012)

yes, I was ageeing with you HERM! lol... I was just spelling things out for others to support your argument. Some people do not have the brain fibers possessed by my good bro Herm to process such a claim as was stated earlier. Just thought I'd expound... 



BigHerm said:


> yes its pretty much what i said. Lol. I very smart man taught me this. He said more serms are wasted then used. So if you get bloods you can tell where your at like I said above.  We think that starting serms after two weeks they start working bt mist likey aren't.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

Get Some said:


> yes, I was ageeing with you HERM! lol... I was just spelling things out for others to support your argument. Some people do not have the brain fibers possessed by my good bro Herm to process such a claim as was stated earlier. Just thought I'd expound...


LMAO!!! I will admit the way you worded it can be better understood!!!  I'm not the best with writing, grammer, and punctuation!!! Lol .


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 16, 2012)

TylerDurdn said:


> Going to be running a cycle a little closer to fall but thought it'd be best to get it all together sooner rather than later. I'm still climbing my way back up to 190 before I cycle again after being sick last year. Looking to go on a nice bulking cycle!
> 
> Stats:
> 23
> ...



If you dont mind a bit shrunken nuts while on cycle, then dont run hcg during cycle. Run it aftrr cycle before pct. If you are gyno prone, hcg during cycle can make it worst.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 16, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Got ya bro but is actually 20 days before PCT, 10 shots EOD then start SERM, make sense? this is a 3 week for a cyp ester to clear. Nice discussion here Herm. Love it



This why i always close a cycle (at least last 2 weeks) with a short esther.


----------

